# Bristlenose?



## andrewmoquin (Jun 24, 2009)

Hey guys...

Will a few Bristlenose's go in a tank with my Royal Pleco?

I will once the BN's get to adult size, move my Royal out of my main tank, as by then will have another tank to put him in.

Also how long does it take for them to get to adult size and start breeding?

I fancy having a couple of them for my 200 liter tank or just a pair if they will breed?

Thanks!


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

andrewmoquin said:


> Will a few Bristlenose's go in a tank with my Royal Pleco?


I have not kept a *Royal*: note the 13.4" size at this page.




andrewmoquin said:


> Also how long does it take for them to get to adult size and start breeding?


If you get five 1.5" BN's in approximately six months maybe three of them will be breeding size.




andrewmoquin said:


> I fancy having a couple of them for my 200 liter tank or just a pair if they will breed?


Yes they will and loha will be able to tell you exactly how it is done although mine have exhibited breeding behavior in a fairly heavily planted community tank with rock and wood caves and holes.

TR


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Bristlenose are not picky breeders by any means. Around 6-10 months of age they will be of age to spawn, they spawn fairly young. You can just have a pair or several in aquarium, either way though i would limit the amount of males you add to the aquarium as they tend to fight once and awhile. Is better to go with a 1m/2f ratio then a pair IMO.


----------

